# Bleach or Boil River rocks before adding?



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure what is the best way to clean rocks to add to my tank. Someone told me bleach for 24 hrs then let soak in water for 24hrs to kill the bacteria on these river rocks. I was just going to boil them. Which one is safer?


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not sure about bleach but boiling will kill anything on them.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Boil FTW! :thumb:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

bleaching is only good when boiling isnt an option.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I added some ballast from railroad tracks (not the rocks from between the track and ties) and boiled it good. I'm not sure bleach is a good idea.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

dont they use oil on the train tracks to prevent corosion on the wood......


----------



## RDTigger (Jul 4, 2009)

ben1988 said:


> dont they use oil on the train tracks to prevent corosion on the wood......


Actually I think you mean creosote... Poisonous


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bleaching is perfectly safe. Do what's easier for you. I find it to be bleaching, but it's entirely a personal choice.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

cant go wrong listening to prov356. just rinse well and allow to air dry :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I double dose with dechlorinator, and let sit for another day. Rinse and sniff. If you still smell chlorine, then double dose with dechlorinator and let sit for another day. Done it many times and so have others. No reason for their to be any risk. Dechlorinator deals with chlorine bleach same as it deals with chlorine from the tap.



> cant go wrong listening to prov356.


Sure you can, ask my wife.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

nice


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

I ended up boiling them bc i didnt have any bleach at my place :lol:

Ill post a picture on my other thread about my set up, bc i feel im missing something .


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

prov356 said:


> Rinse and sniff. If you still smell chlorine, then double dose with dechlorinator and let sit for another day. D


I think this is the part that many are missing.

bleaching or boiling is a just all whatever is easier for you.

My Method since I've started collecting sunken logs, branches, bark, and rocks from local river systems. Usually what I'll do is boil them if I can, usually just boil rocks.

Or I put them in the bathtub under scolding hot water from the shower head to rinse any debris off of them, usually for about 5-10 mins, then I fill the tub up with enough water to completely cover them. let them soak for about 30 mins then pull them out and smell, if they still smell like river then I put them back in with some bleach for about 5 mins then rinse them under the shower head until they no longer smell like bleach. If I pull them out the first time and they smell like dead rotting ass (not to be confused with smelling like river ass) I toss them.

I pretty much do this until they smell like nothing.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I have soaked rocks in bleach then rinse and bake...


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

key thing with baking rocks is not too hot or too long. i had a rock actually go pop right in half in the oven. so 500 for an hour is too hot and too long


----------

